# Are 8 strings dead?



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Dec 16, 2018)

I've been noticing that companies aren't really releasing new 8 strings besides custom or semi custom companies like Kiesel, Strandberg, Drinkwater, Skervesen, ETC.

It seems like the big names like Schecter, Ibanez, Jackson, and LTD just keep their same lineups from years prior or don't do anything new. 

It sucks that 6 and 7's get all the really sick finishes and we are left with "Hey get boring black color. Here ya go!" Obviously I am excluding things like the RG852MPB because that model has nto changed for 3 years now? 

Like sit down and look at the most recent 8 string releases.
Schecter hasn't released a new 8 string since like 2017.
Ibanez released their crap multiscale with horrid parallel placement in 2018?
Jackson released multiscales in 2018. Good job guys. What colors? Oh black or oiled wood. 
LTD keeps releasing the same exact [email protected]#$ing model OVER AND OVER again. Oh they did release a multiscale 8 but IN BLACK. 

When are we going to get access to things like quilted tops or flamed tops in normal colors?

I know that 8 strings are a niche but we are still a part of the community who deserve more options. 

Rant Over. 
I'm just going to enjoy my TAM100 and think about what could be and will never be.


----------



## Randy (Dec 16, 2018)

The big guitar companies are always looking to balance a safe sell and making a splash. To do that, they have to look at market interest and see what direction everyone else is going.

I don't think 8 strings were ever about an evolution to them or a sustainable new market. It was like "everyone is selling an 8 string, so we need to do it too" and a small piece of the market hopped onboard, and an even smaller part of the market stayed on board and even less ever purchased a second one.

That said, they've shifted their resources elsewhere. We saw a lot of headless from the smaller companies the last two years, as well as a lot of the '3 Bs' (bevels, burls and bursts) and with how slow the guitar market is to catch onto things, that was a trend that was going to take two or so years to reach full saturation, so it'll be interesting to see where they go next.


----------



## jemfloral (Dec 16, 2018)

Randy said:


> ... as well as a lot of the '3 Bs' (bevels, burls and bursts) ... so it'll be interesting to see where they go next.



Hopefully onto the three C's (colors, colors, colors)!


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Dec 16, 2018)

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> I've been noticing that companies aren't really releasing new 8 strings besides custom or semi custom companies like Kiesel, Strandberg, Drinkwater, Skervesen, ETC.
> 
> It seems like the big names like Schecter, Ibanez, Jackson, and LTD just keep their same lineups from years prior or don't do anything new.
> 
> ...


I laughed, cried, and then laugh-cried at this post. No music, or anything used to make it (yes, even spoons, Mr. Cornell), will ever be dead ever. The music industry may be fucked, to "The Stand"-level proportions, but that is also the fun part...all the older folk may be dying off like the proverbial flies from Downloading Captain Trips Syndrome, but there are still enough of us left to pick up all the bombs, flamethrowers, flametracks, Nukes, yadda yadda something something, and have one FUCK of a party with it all in the empty building the old people all left us to jam around in. So, in conclusion, grab a bomb, and GET IT ON!


----------



## diagrammatiks (Dec 16, 2018)

Legator got yo back boo


----------



## ThePIGI King (Dec 16, 2018)

Saying Ibanez and 8s may be dead is jumping the gun. They don't usually put out many 8s. They only ever had the 2228 before the 852.

If you really want to be upset about variet, be a 9 string or 10 string player. Then complain about variety lol


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Dec 16, 2018)

ThePIGI King said:


> Saying Ibanez and 8s may be dead is jumping the gun. They don't usually put out many 8s. They only ever had the 2228 before the 852.
> 
> If you really want to be upset about variet, be a 9 string or 10 string player. Then complain about variety lol



Oh don't get me wrong. This isn't a complaint. It's an obervation and presenting a topic for discussion. 

I can't imagine what 9 and 10 players go through nor do I want to.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Dec 16, 2018)

diagrammatiks said:


> Legator got yo back boo



I'm good. Never really liked their designs or their inconsistent quality.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Dec 16, 2018)

niche products are niche, what a surprise
as much as i'd love more colorful 8 strings (especially ones that are actually half decent) the demand clearly isn't there for the overall market, especially for big companies like ibanez, esp, etc.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Dec 16, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> niche products are niche, what a surprise
> as much as i'd love more colorful 8 strings (especially ones that are actually half decent) the demand clearly isn't there for the overall market, especially for big companies like ibanez, esp, etc.



And it sucks because innovations like the RG2228 are what put Ibanez on the map for 8 strings. They could have taken that and ran with it. I guess I have to settle for Kiesel even though I really don't want to buy from them anymore.


----------



## jephjacques (Dec 16, 2018)

Let me get this straight: high end companies will happily make you an 8 string to whatever specs you like. So will Kiesel. And lower-tier companies still offer a decent spread of options, _that OP happens to dislike. _Therefore the 8-string, an instrument popular only within marginalized subgenres of an already marginalized genre, is "dead."


----------



## jephjacques (Dec 16, 2018)

As one of the 12 people in North America who would actually buy a metallic purple USA Jackson 8 string, I too am mourning the death of our noble dork-ass nerdguitar. *press Y to pay respects*


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Dec 16, 2018)

Lol somehow my attempt to make a discussion has resulted in snarky remarks and sarcasm thicker than Kim K's ass 

I don't deem it dead. 

If a company doesn't release lower priced models, they will get even less sales for this type of instrument. How many people go out and buy a 2k Strandberg 8 and then realize they don't like it and sell? Less sales over time and we will be seeing no new higher end models. Companies that do customs will still do them but their prices will go up as the niche becomes more niche. 

The production line 8 strings will go away because brands are not releasing anything innovative in their affordable ranges. Look how long it took for production multiscales?

I am not complaing. AGAIN, I am trying to start an educated discussion about the future of 8 string guitars.


----------



## jephjacques (Dec 16, 2018)

Charvel make an 8 string Guthrie Govan sig you cowards


----------



## jephjacques (Dec 16, 2018)

The future of 8 string guitars is the same as regular guitars, a slow slide into irrelevancy. You keep asking for "innovation" but it sounds like you actually mean "colors that I like."


----------



## jephjacques (Dec 16, 2018)

Real talk: there are more options for an 8 string, in every conceivable price tier, right now, than at any point in the past. If you're mad that Ibanez isn't making a xiphos 8 then by all means go off, but this is like declaring Dunkin Donuts bankrupt because they didn't have mint chocolate strawberry lattes when you went in last time.


----------



## prlgmnr (Dec 16, 2018)

jephjacques said:


> Charvel make an 8 string Guthrie Govan sig you cowards


If he ever wants to be taken seriously as a guitarist in this day and age he needs to be playing an 8 string.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Dec 16, 2018)

the idea of an 8 string xiphos gives me a chub, not gonna lie.


----------



## Fathand (Dec 16, 2018)

I think the reason for this extended range guitar market stabilization/quieting is that 8-strings need their "Korn" Moment, like sevens did after Vai.

Also, who is consistently doing something unique that stands out with 8s outside Meshuggah, AaL and Portal? (I know, taste related - add your favourite djenty gated tapper band/soloist to that list  )


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Dec 16, 2018)

Fathand said:


> I think the reason for this extended range guitar market stabilization/quieting is that 8-strings need their "Korn" Moment, like sevens did after Vai.
> 
> Also, who is consistently doing something unique that stands out with 8s outside Meshuggah, AaL and Portal? (I know, taste related - add your favourite djenty gated tapper band/soloist to that list  )


I think it's more that people are realizing the limitations in terms of the low string usage without a custom setup or specialized guitar. Outside of some tappity tapping or charlie parker type jazz riffage, it's pretty hard to utilize the 8th string in an actual musically relevant way. Some bands just use it to double up the bass line or chug (ie most bands using em). On rare occasion bands like haken or AAL or beyond creation use the 8th string for changing a chord voicing or use it for counterpoint (AAL does this all the time). I think the way forward isn't tuning lower, it's tuning 8 strings higher


----------



## Fathand (Dec 16, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> I think it's more that people are realizing the limitations in terms of the low string usage without a custom setup or specialized guitar. Outside of some tappity tapping or charlie parker type jazz riffage, it's pretty hard to utilize the 8th string in an actual musically relevant way. Some bands just use it to double up the bass line or chug (ie most bands using em). On rare occasion bands like haken or AAL or beyond creation use the 8th string for changing a chord voicing or use it for counterpoint (AAL does this all the time). I think the way forward isn't tuning lower, it's tuning 8 strings higher



In my opinion that approach is still in the Vai camp, so to speak. More theory based approach and its application rarely works, unless there's really catchy songwriting as well. 

I don't know, maybe Meshuggah and AaL actually were the "Korn" moment for 8's. I'd love to see some Jazz dude rip some standards a new one with an RG2228, though.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 16, 2018)

Just because new, flashy 8s aren't entering the market doesn't mean that the market is floundering. 

The truth is, there are more 8-string options than ever before. 

The thing is, the market is "evening out". We like to think of 8-string players as "progressive", but they're still guitar players. They like familiar specs and classic colorways.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Dec 16, 2018)

Fathand said:


> In my opinion that approach is still in the Vai camp, so to speak. More theory based approach and its application rarely works, unless there's really catchy songwriting as well.
> 
> I don't know, maybe Meshuggah and AaL actually were the "Korn" moment for 8's. I'd love to see some Jazz dude rip some standards a new one with an RG2228, though.


look up charlie hunter and nate lopez, they both use 8 strings in jazz. Narciso Yepes used a 10 string for playing classical music for a number of years (he doesn't use any of the lower strings for this piece though)


----------



## prlgmnr (Dec 16, 2018)

Hunter.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Dec 16, 2018)

prlgmnr said:


> Hunter.


yep, fixed it, my bad


----------



## Acaciastrain360 (Dec 16, 2018)

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> been noticing that companies aren't really releasing new 8 strings besides custom or semi custom companies like Kiesel, Strandberg, Drinkwater, Skervesen, ETC.
> 
> It seems like the big names like Schecter, Ibanez, Jackson, and LTD just keep their same lineups from years prior or don't do anything new.
> 
> ...





r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> I've been noticing that companies aren't really releasing new 8 strings besides custom or semi custom companies like Kiesel, Strandberg, Drinkwater, Skervesen, ETC.
> 
> It seems like the big names like Schecter, Ibanez, Jackson, and LTD just keep their same lineups from years prior or don't do anything new.
> 
> ...



TAM100 is the guitar of my dreams!!! Lucky fucker! <3


----------



## ohmanthisiscool (Dec 16, 2018)

I like this topic but I'm coming at it from a different approach. Instead of looking at guitar companies and guitar options I'm looking at the players/bands, and usage as a sign that 8 strings dying, so to speak. 

There are many examples of new players trying 8 strings such as a recent one with Marc from veil of maya pictured with Jeff keisel and a multicolor crackle 8. Safe to assume that is a new guitar of his.

I am sure on the flip side we can tell that several players and bands are either stepping away from the djent sound or the 8/9 strings. To provide a few examples I know that Chris letchford has stepped away from 8's with his band scale the summit. Now I understand that he used to tune with a high g, but he has moved back to sevens. 

Korn had experimented with 8's and are now back to 7's. After the burials newest album, dig deep, features much more use of 7's than previous work. Josh Travis is also using 7's much more often now as opposed to his 8's and 9's. Now I understand that this is to play the material written for emmure, but he is writing with 7's much more heavily as well. 

Those are just a few examples, but the Djent sound from 5-6 years has transformed as well. I'm not complaining, I'm actually enjoying the progress of players as well as the music they put out. Personally I'd like to see bigger changes and or leaps forward.

I don't think the 8's, or any guitar type, will ever have a Korn moment again. The zeitgeist of that explosion would be very difficult to replicate and our society and the way we consume and play music is much different. 

This is just an observation and I think it reflects the OP's original sentiment.


----------



## Fathand (Dec 16, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> look up charlie hunter and nate lopez, they both use 8 strings in jazz. Narciso Yepes used a 10 string for playing classical music for a number of years (he doesn't use any of the lower strings for this piece though)




Thanks, Nate Lopez was a new name - Charlie Hunter I had forgotten about. Narciso Yepes I also knew about, but as he is (disregarding the monster guitar) more of a classical guitarist and his material usually isn't that appealing to me. Those Brazilians such as Yamandu Costa, Dino 7 Cordas & Raphael Rabello (Choro or whatever genre they originally represent) are more in my liking. Only seven strings, but they never get too much attention.


----------



## ExileMetal (Dec 16, 2018)

Here's the thing.

8-string guitar purchases probably mostly fall into two buckets:

The guy who is exploring new stuff and has never played one before
and
The guy who already knows he loves 8s and wants exactly what he wants therefore goes custom.

What I think happened is the middle of the road stuff is mostly gone. If there is no Ibanez 8 Prestige in the next catalog I won't be surprised. The low end is being served by the regular / Iron Label, and it's unlikely that Ibanez as a non-custom company can really adequately serve most guys in the other group. The 852MPB probably did as well as they possibly could've hoped. I know some people hate 'em, but they are completely ridiculous instruments and it's hard to ask for better from a reasonably priced production instrument IMO.


----------



## Acaciastrain360 (Dec 16, 2018)

Literally every band I listen to use 8 string guitars!
Doom and deathcore
They’ll live foreverrrrrrr


----------



## Given To Fly (Dec 17, 2018)

This graph is geared more towards technology but I think it can be applied to 8-string guitars.


----------



## prlgmnr (Dec 17, 2018)

Given To Fly said:


> This graph is geared more towards technology but I think it can be applied to 8-string guitars.


Ah, the Progressive Metal Band Name Generator Chart.


----------



## cardinal (Dec 17, 2018)

8 strings are niche and the spec preferences are all over the place (what scale? Straight or multi? And if multi, where should we place the parallel fret? Etc.). I think that makes it somewhat hard and intimidating to bother with. 

That said, LTD had a bunch of releases last year and Kiesel still is going strong. 7 strings, I recall, burst onto the scene in the late ‘90s and then seems to fade away, only the catch on again a few years later and take hold as more mainstream. Maybe 8s will be the same.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Dec 17, 2018)

cardinal said:


> That said, LTD had a bunch of releases last year and Kiesel still is going strong. 7 strings, I recall, burst onto the scene in the late ‘90s and then seems to fade away, only the catch on again a few years later and take hold as more mainstream. Maybe 8s will be the same.


Except Keisel and LTD/ESP both make really terribly-spec'ed 8s with their scale lengths (unless you like tuning up). Keisel should call itself a custom-finish guitar company, because of how limited their customs are. yeah you can pick your wood and hardware, but don't ask for a scale longer than 27", or a 9 string.


----------



## lewis (Dec 17, 2018)

what feels dead is using an 8 string in an un-imaginative way (0-00-000---0-1-0--12-13-0-00-00000--00-00-0)

I miss owning an 8 string, but if i got another one, I would try hard to approach using it and writing with it in a much different way than I did previously.


p.s that is NOT one of my riffs /\ haha


----------



## cardinal (Dec 17, 2018)

GunpointMetal said:


> Except Keisel and LTD/ESP both make really terribly-spec'ed 8s with their scale lengths (unless you like tuning up). Keisel should call itself a custom-finish guitar company, because of how limited their customs are. yeah you can pick your wood and hardware, but don't ask for a scale longer than 27", or a 9 string.



But this kinda it what my first point was: people's spec preferences for 8-strings are all over the place. I prefer 26.5" or 27" with a low F#, otherwise IMHO the top seven strings suffer and the chord stretches are just too long and awkward. (And I don't want a fan because I use tremolos). But there are plenty of folks who want 28" or longer because I guess the need is to have a lot more tension on that low string.

But that makes it really hard to make and market these on a large scale because there are some huge differences in the specs that people want to see.


----------



## budda (Dec 17, 2018)

Just wait til a pop punk band "breaks" 8's


----------



## GunpointMetal (Dec 17, 2018)

cardinal said:


> But this kinda it what my first point was: people's spec preferences for 8-strings are all over the place. I prefer 26.5" or 27" with a low F#, otherwise IMHO the top seven strings suffer and the chord stretches are just too long and awkward. (And I don't want a fan because I use tremolos). But there are plenty of folks who want 28" or longer because I guess the need is to have a lot more tension on that low string.
> 
> But that makes it really hard to make and market these on a large scale because there are some huge differences in the specs that people want to see.


Oh for sure, my comment was more the fact that Keisel only makes semi-custom guitars. I commented on a live video on FB a year or two ago about adding longer scale options and Jeff was total ass about it with something like "Nobody needs those long of necks, nodody even really needs a 27" scale" or something to that effect.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Dec 17, 2018)

GunpointMetal said:


> Oh for sure, my comment was more the fact that Keisel only makes semi-custom guitars. I commented on a live video on FB a year or two ago about adding longer scale options and Jeff was total ass about it with something like "Nobody needs those long of necks, nodody even really needs a 27" scale" or something to that effect.


allow me to translate that from douchebag into plain english: "not enough people will order those options to make it worth my time"


----------



## GunpointMetal (Dec 17, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> allow me to translate that from douchebag into plain english: "not enough people will order those options to make it worth my time"


Exactly, so not a custom guitar maker...a custom guitar finisher.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 17, 2018)

GunpointMetal said:


> Exactly, so not a custom guitar maker...a custom guitar finisher.



By that metric, most custom builders wouldn't be "custom guitar makers".


----------



## Albake21 (Dec 17, 2018)

I'm going to be that guy and play devil's advocate here. I never truly understood the point of an 8 string. Don't get me wrong, there are a lot of talented players that actually utilize it, but I'd say about 90% of 8 string players don't. Just buy a baritone 7 string and set it up like an 8 without the high E. Just my 

Also the fact that 8 string is far too niche for companies to make them.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Dec 17, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> By that metric, most custom builders wouldn't be "custom guitar makers".


If you only do a few body styles, a few scale lengths, and a few string counts....are you really a custom guitar maker?


----------



## GunpointMetal (Dec 17, 2018)

Albake21 said:


> I'm going to be that guy and play devil's advocate here. I never truly understood the point of an 8 string. Don't get me wrong, there are a lot of talented players that actually utilize it, but I'd say about 90% of 8 string players don't. Just buy a baritone 7 string and set it up like an 8 without the high E. Just my
> 
> Also the fact that 8 string is far too niche for companies to make them.


I see this being said a lot, but IRL 9/10 eight-string players I've seen live are utilizing the entire range of the instrument and are more than capable players. Some guitarists seem to think there's a huge difference in chugging your bottom three strings and only going above the 12th fret on the high strings sometimes on a six string (totally acceptable, look at most classic/thrash metal rhythm guitarists), and doing the same thing on an eight-string.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 17, 2018)

GunpointMetal said:


> If you only do a few body styles, a few scale lengths, and a few string counts....are you really a custom guitar maker?



Well, yes. If you make guitars to order with customer supplied specs, you are a "custom" guitar maker.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Dec 17, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Well, yes. If you make guitars to order with customer supplied specs, you are a "custom" guitar maker.


I guess, just not custom enough for me to be able to spend any money. Which is a shame, because I dig some of the Keisel body styles, but I have no use for a 27" scale eight.


----------



## Albake21 (Dec 17, 2018)

GunpointMetal said:


> I see this being said a lot, but IRL 9/10 eight-string players I've seen live are utilizing the entire range of the instrument and are more than capable players. Some guitarists seem to think there's a huge difference in chugging your bottom three strings and only going above the 12th fret on the high strings sometimes on a six string (totally acceptable, look at most classic/thrash metal rhythm guitarists), and doing the same thing on an eight-string.


Well there is a reason why they are playing to a live audience. But really think about how many 8 string players there are in the world. I'd bet my life savings most don't utilize it. Hell just think about how many "dj0nt br00tz" bands use 8 strings and never touch higher strings, especially the high E. I sure as hell can think of a lot. Hence why a baritone 7 would work perfectly fine for most 8 string players.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Dec 17, 2018)

Albake21 said:


> Well there is a reason why they are playing to a live audience. But really think about how many 8 string players there are in the world. I'd bet my life savings most don't utilize it. Hell just think about how many "dj0nt br00tz" bands use 8 strings and never touch higher strings, especially the high E. I sure as hell can think of a lot. Hence why a baritone 7 would work perfectly fine for most 8 string players.


I guess I don't listen to that kind of music, because even the few deathcore bands I've seen with eight and up strings are usually a little more musically inclined. I guess if you mean the bedroom bands that never play shows, then maybe. But like I said, guitarist have this weird thing where its perfectly fine to only play the three bottom strings and chug away all day on a six string, but if you do it on an 8 string, you're just a dumb djent kid.


----------



## Albake21 (Dec 17, 2018)

GunpointMetal said:


> But like I said, guitarist have this weird thing where its perfectly fine to only play the three bottom strings and chug away all day on a six string, but if you do it on an 8 string, you're just a dumb djent kid.


You literally just explained my problem with 8 strings. The thing with an 8 string is to give extra strings, otherwise you can just get a baritone. Baritones have been around for a very long time. If you want to chug away on a 6 string, by all means go for it. You aren't buying anything specific to do that, you are just playing a normal 6 string. Now if you specifically buy an 8 string and only chug the lowest 3 strings, then yeah it's a waste because you bought that 8 string for no reason at all and I would call you a dumb djent kid. Reason being is because you can do the same thing with less strings, but for some reason you still bought the 8 for whatever reason.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Dec 17, 2018)

Albake21 said:


> You literally just explained my problem with 8 strings. The thing with an 8 string is to give extra strings, otherwise you can just get a baritone. Baritones have been around for a very long time. If you want to chug away on a 6 string, by all means go for it. You aren't buying anything specific to do that, you are just playing a normal 6 string. Now if you specifically buy an 8 string and only chug the lowest 3 strings, then yeah it's a waste because you bought that 8 string for no reason at all and I would call you a dumb djent kid. Reason being is because you can do the same thing with less strings, but for some reason you still bought the 8 for whatever reason.


So, NOT using less strings is fine, lol. That makes absolutely zero sense to me, but everyone thinks differently, I guess. I play in a deathcore band right now with my 9 strings and I use the high E maybe three times in our whole set, but I'm not gonna go buy a 30" scale 8 string just so I'm not NOT using less strings, lol.


----------



## Albake21 (Dec 17, 2018)

GunpointMetal said:


> So, NOT using less strings is fine, lol. That makes absolutely zero sense to me, but everyone thinks differently, I guess. I play in a deathcore band right now with my 9 strings and I use the high E maybe three times in our whole set, but I'm not gonna go buy a 30" scale 8 string just so I'm not NOT using less strings, lol.


My point is to the question of this thread. OP asked why there aren't a whole lot 8 strings being made and I am telling you an alternative, especially to people that don't even use all 8 strings. By you using the high E even 3 times, that in my mind sounds like someone that utilizes it. But I will argue till the day I die, 9 string is fucking stupid and has no place in guitar players. But hey, anyone can play what they want. Someone can attach a pickup and 10 strings to a microwave and make music with it.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Dec 17, 2018)

Albake21 said:


> But I will argue till the day I die, 9 string is fucking stupid and has no place in guitar players. But hey, anyone can play what they want.


Go tell a painter his brush isn't the right size, lol. 
I like having the entire range of a step-down seven string guitar between the 12th and 24th frets, even if I only use that function occasionally. But yeah, on topic, I think most manufacturers have figured out what sells and what doesn't, so they probably won't expand their ERG lines much unless another big artist makes waves with something unique.


----------



## I play music (Dec 17, 2018)

Albake21 said:


> You literally just explained my problem with 8 strings. The thing with an 8 string is to give extra strings, otherwise you can just get a baritone. Baritones have been around for a very long time. If you want to chug away on a 6 string, by all means go for it. You aren't buying anything specific to do that, you are just playing a normal 6 string. Now if you specifically buy an 8 string and only chug the lowest 3 strings, then yeah it's a waste because you bought that 8 string for no reason at all and I would call you a dumb djent kid. Reason being is because you can do the same thing with less strings, but for some reason you still bought the 8 for whatever reason.


I often don't use my highest strings but I find it to be really an advantage that from time to time I can play a normal 6 string song or a certain solo I like without having to buy an extra guitar for that. Basically for me an 8 string guitar is 2 instruments in one which if you have limited money/space or you travel with your instrument(s) is a very good thing. I don't feel bad at all that I could play most of my songs on less strings because that's not the point. 
And btw buying an 8 string with a scale length > 27" is way easier than finding a 7 string with a long scale length...I actually wanted to do that and didn't even find anything ..


----------



## cardinal (Dec 17, 2018)

So I like having the top six strings in standard or E flat because I want that “krang” from the classic open chords that I think gets lost with tuning down (I play lots of just plain rock, etc.).

The low B is great for a heavy break down, chugga chugga stuff, or a change of key, etc. I honestly don’t use it much but often enough to where I never play 6 strings and haven’t in years.

I’m still learning what to do with the 8th string, but it’s fun for dub step type things, slappa-da-bass type licks, and adding some atmosphere/droning. I don’t find it useful for machine gun metal riffs, but maybe that’s what people want the super long scales for.

But anyway: I see a purpose to having all 8 strings and use all of them, though I spend the vast majority of my time on the top six, which is why the 28+ inch scales of some 8 strings are just too awkward for me.


----------



## Bearitone (Dec 17, 2018)

I hope more people who originally bought 7s and 8s for the sole purpose “going lower” will switch to baritones, and in turn create more demand for them. No hate on 7’s or 8’s, I just feel there’s probably a lot of people out there like me that bought a 7 and 8 string not knowing it was really the extra scale length they wanted, not more strings.


----------



## Anquished (Dec 18, 2018)

I can't be the only one who spends most of their time just using the high strings on their 8? 

When I'm not focusing on technique or trying to learn any songs I just try and play fast stuff up high.


----------



## lurè (Dec 18, 2018)

The extra 8th string is there and should be used whenever you want. 
There's no point in "dude need to dj00nt" and feel forced to use all the strings just because you have them.

Is an instrument like 6 or 7 string guitars.

You can play a 10 min song and just do a couple of runs on the 8th string without feeling you wasted your money.


----------



## ThePIGI King (Dec 18, 2018)

Anquished said:


> I can't be the only one who spends most of their time just using the high strings on their 8?
> 
> When I'm not focusing on technique or trying to learn any songs I just try and play fast stuff up high.


This happened once I got my 9. It seems like if I'm not paying attention, all my noodling is on the first 3 strings. My 9th string is the least used string. I like it a lot, but its not like I need to hit every string all the time to "justify" it. Pretty much if you like it, play it. You don't gotta hit every string every song. Buy a 90 string guitar and use 3, I don't care. Everybody else is just crying about peoples opinion on the internet.


----------



## Shoeless_jose (Dec 18, 2018)

I got an 8 to make more expansive bigger chord voicings for clean parts, and to add some low end for music I make by myself since I don't have a bass, overall I just like to try and use it to expand my approach to the instrument.

Some more finish options on stuff would be cool, but it is what it is, like just one cockstock 8 string horizon... even in black (with maple board) would work for me.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Dec 18, 2018)

Lol the point of 8 string players not utilizing high strings and only using the 8th for brootz is invalid. Most 7 and 6 string players don't even utilize high strings. I got a lot of that attitude when I started on 8's. "Oh you just want the 8th string to do brutal stuff and breakdowns. " Yeah I played in a deathcore band at one point but I have also played in technical death and prog metal bands. My solo style is more prog and often times I just use the 8th string as a bass extension or something to add in my taps to not make it sound so trebly.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Dec 18, 2018)

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> LMost 7 and 6 string players don't even utilize high strings.


This is what I'm saying! People have no problem watching someone play their bottom string on a 6-string all night, but if you do it on an 8 string, all of the sudden you're wasting the rest of the guitar, lol. MOST metal bands spend a majority of their time on open strings/low notes, why does it matter how many unused strings there are above it?


----------



## icipher (Dec 18, 2018)

Unless you're Tosin Abasi, I've never really seen the need for an 8 string. 7 strings are still far over many people's ability to utilize. So many bands using 8 strings just chug the low string for 90% of the time. Get a damn baritone 6 or 7.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Dec 18, 2018)

Somebody needs to show me these 8 string bands that only chug the low string.


----------



## Albake21 (Dec 18, 2018)

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> Lol the point of 8 string players not utilizing high strings and only using the 8th for brootz is invalid. Most 7 and 6 string players don't even utilize high strings. I got a lot of that attitude when I started on 8's. "Oh you just want the 8th string to do brutal stuff and breakdowns. " Yeah I played in a deathcore band at one point but I have also played in technical death and prog metal bands. My solo style is more prog and often times I just use the 8th string as a bass extension or something to add in my taps to not make it sound so trebly.


My point is still valid for 7 string guys too.


----------



## Albake21 (Dec 18, 2018)

GunpointMetal said:


> This is what I'm saying! People have no problem watching someone play their bottom string on a 6-string all night, but if you do it on an 8 string, all of the sudden you're wasting the rest of the guitar, lol. MOST metal bands spend a majority of their time on open strings/low notes, why does it matter how many unused strings there are above it?


Like I said before, the difference with a 6 string guy doing it is the fact is they are using a normal guitar. They didn't buy anything special (like a 7 or 8) to do those things. If they want the lower notes, get a baritone. No need for a 7 or 8.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Dec 18, 2018)

Albake21 said:


> Like I said before, the difference with a 6 string guy doing it is the fact is they are using a normal guitar. They didn't buy anything special (like a 7 or 8) to do those things. If they want the lower notes, get a baritone. No need for a 7 or 8.


But, I mean, why do you care is what I want to know. It's like seeing someone with a Ferrari, but all they do is drive to work and back with it. Yeah, maybe its a waste of the capabilities of the car, but WHO CARES? Dude can afford to drive a Ferrari to work and back every day, none of my business, still a sick ride. There seems to be this (and I'm not saying this is you, just in general) "Well, I only need a 6 string (or 7 string) to do le br00tulz, so that dude only needs that, too." when in actuality, it doesn't matter at all, you're both just chucking around on the bottom three strings, so you both just need a three string guitar.


----------



## TheKindred (Dec 18, 2018)

i only chug on the high e/a. Unless you're Max Cavalera, I don't understand why you would need the F#/B/E/A/D/G.


----------



## Albake21 (Dec 18, 2018)

GunpointMetal said:


> But, I mean, why do you care is what I want to know. It's like seeing someone with a Ferrari, but all they do is drive to work and back with it. Yeah, maybe its a waste of the capabilities of the car, but WHO CARES? Dude can afford to drive a Ferrari to work and back every day, none of my business, still a sick ride. There seems to be this (and I'm not saying this is you, just in general) "Well, I only need a 6 string (or 7 string) to do le br00tulz, so that dude only needs that, too." when in actuality, it doesn't matter at all, you're both just chucking around on the bottom three strings, so you both just need a three string guitar.


I don't. like I said before, people can play what ever they want to play. This is a forum where we discuss about gear, so I'm just giving my opinion, which that opinion has to do with OP's original post.


----------



## Acaciastrain360 (Dec 18, 2018)

GunpointMetal said:


> This is what I'm saying! People have no problem watching someone play their bottom string on a 6-string all night, but if you do it on an 8 string, all of the sudden you're wasting the rest of the guitar, lol. MOST metal bands spend a majority of their time on open strings/low notes, why does it matter how many unused strings there are above it?


Yeah I agree with you... it’s all about what sound comes from an 8 and how it looks and feels.... who gives a shit how anyone plays it, if they make music, it’s being used properly! I’m no amazing player, I have an 8... I only use the lowest 6 strings MAX! don’t use the b or e at all...
But I love playing TAS and Volumes etc, quite simple guitar riffing. But hey, who cares what I think! FUCK 8 STRINGS... too many strings man! Make a meme about it or something, keyboard warriors 
 haha


----------



## Acaciastrain360 (Dec 18, 2018)

icipher said:


> Unless you're Tosin Abasi, I've never really seen the need for an 8 string. 7 strings are still far over many people's ability to utilize. So many bands using 8 strings just chug the low string for 90% of the time. Get a damn baritone 6 or 7.


You’re full of crap... chug core is baritone 6 strings... back in the 00’s


----------



## guitaardvark (Dec 18, 2018)

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> It sucks that 6 and 7's get all the really sick finishes and we are left with "Hey get boring black color.
> 
> Jackson released multiscales in 2018. Good job guys. What colors? Oh black or oiled wood.
> LTD keeps releasing the same exact [email protected]#$ing model OVER AND OVER again. Oh they did release a multiscale 8 but IN BLACK.
> ...





r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> Oh don't get me wrong. This isn't a complaint.





r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> Lol somehow my attempt to make a discussion has resulted in snarky remarks and sarcasm thicker than Kim K's ass
> 
> I am not complaing. AGAIN, I am trying to start an educated discussion about the future of 8 string guitars.



It would help your argument that you're not complaining if the original post wasn't composed of complaints, snarky remarks, and sarcasm. Also, I've never heard an educated discussion framed as a "rant". I'm not against the post, but if you're trying to start a civil discussion, then start it civilly.



Albake21 said:


> Like I said before, the difference with a 6 string guy doing it is the fact is they are using a normal guitar. They didn't buy anything special (like a 7 or 8) to do those things. If they want the lower notes, get a baritone. No need for a 7 or 8.



I see where you're coming from, but have to respectfully disagree. When I had an 8 string, I had it because of the options it presented me with. While I did my djenty stuff and only used the bottom four strings for my own recordings, I also played in a more traditional rock band that used mostly the top seven strings, and I'm sure I'm far from the only person to do this kind of thing. I personally don't believe that you don't have to be using all 8 strings all the time to make owning one worth it.


----------



## noise in my mind (Dec 18, 2018)

Why don't we have eightstring.org? This makes me berry unhappy.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Dec 18, 2018)

I think we are getting off topic. I also realize I named the thread the wrong thing. "Are 8 strings dying off?" would be a better title. I think it could even emcompass 9 string players. I feel bad for them most of all because the lower priced selection is prety garbo.

Less lower priced instruments -> No reasonable way to test the waters-> No testing the waters -> Stupid impulsive buy for a custom 9 string that devalues the instant it is built. -> sadness and financial loss -> Wife going to live with sister for a few months -> Losing your kids -> Insufficient source of keeping personal health -> Eating taco bell every meal -> Diarrhea every day.

Thanks Ibanez


----------



## GunpointMetal (Dec 18, 2018)

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> I think we are getting off topic. I also realize I named the thread the wrong thing. "Are 8 strings dying off?" would be a better title. I think it could even emcompass 9 string players. I feel bad for them most of all because the lower priced selection is prety garbo.
> 
> Less lower priced instruments -> No reasonable to test the waters-> No testing the waters -> Stupid impulsive buy for a custom 9 string that devalues the instant it is built. -> sadness and financial loss -> Wife going to live with sister for a few months -> Losing your kids -> Insufficient source of keeping personal health -> Eating taco bell every meal -> Diarrhea every day.
> 
> Thanks Ibanez


As long as Agile is still making random ERGs they're relatively affordable, and you know they depreciate, so its not a surprise (plus Agile 9s are better than the offerings from Schecter and Ibanez anyways).

I think the ERG market is just evening out. They must still be moving some, or they'd stop making them completely.


----------



## icipher (Dec 18, 2018)

Acaciastrain360 said:


> You’re full of crap... chug core is baritone 6 strings... back in the 00’s



You mean like the Acacia Strain? Saw them live a month ago and while awesome, when they brought out their 8 strings it was all low string chug.


----------



## Drew (Dec 18, 2018)

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> How many people go out and buy a 2k Strandberg 8 and then realize they don't like it and sell?


Near as I can tell, about one member in three on this board.

I personally have little interest in eight strings,* but I bought my first seven back in the early 2000s, in the wake of the nu-metal bubble bursting, so I certainly no what it feels like to get all the "why seven, isn't six enough" crap. So, whatever, you guys do you. 





*I should probably explain that for _me_, a lot of the issue is amplifying the low F# string and getting it to sound clear, articulate, and not fighting the bass for space. I could see them working well for fingerstyle or touchstyle and one day I could see myself picking one up for that sort of clean solo unaccompanied stuff, but as the total range expands the problems of amplification, especially with distortion, on one hand, and the problems of scale on the other (my only multi-scale experience has been with a Dingwall, but I didn't really love it) and balancing the tonal considerations of the low and high notes, become greater. Of course, for the most part, I would likely use an 8 much like a seven, less for low string riffage than to expand the range in any single scale position, so who knows. I actually considered putting together a bare-bones Carvin 8 for a while there, but now that they're Keisel and with all the customer service/QC shit that's come with that, I'm out. It just hasn't been a high priority for me, and if anything I've been playing my six string Strats a lot more these days.


----------



## Acaciastrain360 (Dec 18, 2018)

icipher said:


> You mean like the Acacia Strain? Saw them live a month ago and while awesome, when they brought out their 8 strings it was all low string chug.


Maybe you should read the tabs, your ear isn’t great


----------



## GunpointMetal (Dec 18, 2018)

Drew said:


> *I should probably explain that for _me_, a lot of the issue is amplifying the low F# string and getting it to sound clear, articulate, and not fighting the bass for space. I could see them working well for fingerstyle or touchstyle and one day I could see myself picking one up for that sort of clean solo unaccompanied stuff, but as the total range expands the problems of amplification, especially with distortion, on one hand, and the problems of scale on the other (my only multi-scale experience has been with a Dingwall, but I didn't really love it) and balancing the tonal considerations of the low and high notes, become greater. Of course, for the most part, I would likely use an 8 much like a seven, less for low string riffage than to expand the range in any single scale position, so who knows.


I've found much below C you're going to be filtering out anything that's getting in the bass range and relying on harmonics and overtones to carry the guitar tone anyways, especially recording, but also live. In fact I've found with my low-tuned instruments its the attack and upper end that is more likely to clash with/cancel out bass than the low end, because nobody wants to hear and A0 fundamental from a distorted guitar anyways. That single scale position thing is a big plus, too. With an eight in drop E, you have a a the whole range of a 6-string up to the 15th fret in one (12th) position, or as with my 9s, the whole range of a drop-tuned seven string in the top 12 frets. They really are niche instruments, but I don't see them going anywhere necessarily, they just might be harder to find with differing finish options without going custom.


----------



## Drew (Dec 18, 2018)

Yeah, I've been saying that since not long after I first switched to sevens, that the secret to a punchy low end on even a low B is a brighter, cleaner tone, to maximize the attack. And back then I even played a fair amount of heavier stuff.  

I think that's maybe the root of it, for me, though - it'd be kind of a niche thing for me, too, and would come with some compromises that, for me, a seven doesn't really struggle with (the high e string sounds fine all the way up on a 25.5" seven, while the low B still chugs well enough if you want it to). A low F# gets trickier, and I haven't looked at options in a while I'll confess but most of the ones I've seen are long scale with EMGs to maximize the chug factor, while I'd rather have something optimized for the middle register.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Dec 18, 2018)

I also want to add I have been tuning up to Drop F and utilizing a second higher string


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Dec 18, 2018)

Drew said:


> Yeah, I've been saying that since not long after I first switched to sevens, that the secret to a punchy low end on even a low B is a brighter, cleaner tone, to maximize the attack. And back then I even played a fair amount of heavier stuff.
> 
> I think that's maybe the root of it, for me, though - it'd be kind of a niche thing for me, too, and would come with some compromises that, for me, a seven doesn't really struggle with (the high e string sounds fine all the way up on a 25.5" seven, while the low B still chugs well enough if you want it to). A low F# gets trickier, and I haven't looked at options in a while I'll confess but most of the ones I've seen are long scale with EMGs to maximize the chug factor, while I'd rather have something optimized for the middle register.


Multiscale is literally the best of both worlds when done properly. You can retain a longer scale for a clearer sounding F# (or lower) and still have viable, less bright/tight high strings to shred on than if you had a straight scale. Swapping pickups is really the only big issue with multiscales imo, and nowadays there's a number of boutique builders willing to do custom pickups or rewinds if need be.


----------



## Drew (Dec 18, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> Multiscale is literally the best of both worlds when done properly. You can retain a longer scale for a clearer sounding F# (or lower) and still have viable, less bright/tight high strings to shred on than if you had a straight scale. Swapping pickups is really the only big issue with multiscales imo, and nowadays there's a number of boutique builders willing to do custom pickups or rewinds if need be.


For the most part it felt pretty normal, but there were a couple riffs or licks I found damned near impossible to play on my old Dingwall. That, and as a guitarist, anything I can't put a trem on is a guitar I don't want.


....that may be the real issue here, the lack of decent 8- and 9-string trems.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Dec 18, 2018)

Drew said:


> That, and as a guitarist, anything I can't put a trem on is a guitar I don't want.
> ....that may be the real issue here, the lack of decent 8- and 9-string trems.


 floyd rose finally makes 8 string trems but I can't really comment on if they're any good, since I've never really liked floyds.


----------



## Drew (Dec 18, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> floyd rose finally makes 8 string trems but I can't really comment on if they're any good, since I've never really liked floyds.


Yeah, but that would essentially mean no multiscale. And you're a dirty commie heathen, you Floyd-hating godless scum.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Dec 18, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> floyd rose finally makes 8 string trems but I can't really comment on if they're any good, since I've never really liked floyds.


Floyds are good for locking into place and using the fine tuners. Kahler knows this and put a pin the back of the bridge so you don't even have to buy any extra hardware to turn it into a hard tail.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Dec 18, 2018)

Drew said:


> Yeah, but that would essentially mean no multiscale. And you're a dirty commie heathen, you Floyd-hating godless scum.








And thus begins the 3rd hardtail crusade of 2018


----------



## Albake21 (Dec 18, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> And thus begins the 3rd hardtail crusade of 2018


----------



## Drew (Dec 18, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> And thus begins the 3rd hardtail crusade of 2018


I might still be able to ban you, you know.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Dec 18, 2018)

Albake21 said:


>







Convert or die, you trem loving infidels


----------



## Albake21 (Dec 18, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> Convert or die, you trem loving infidels


Im in the process of redoing my collection to have all my guitars with trems. I even sold my last two personal Kiesels because they were hardtails. 

Also just to point out, I can block my hipshot trem extremely easy which turns it into the exact same thing as a normal hipshot hardtail. CHECKMATE!


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Dec 18, 2018)

Albake21 said:


> Im in the process of redoing my collection to have all my guitars with trems. I even sold my last two personal Kiesels because they were hardtails.
> 
> Also just to point out, I can block my hipshot trem extremely easy which turns it into the exact same thing as a normal hipshot hardtail. CHECKMATE!







omegalul


----------



## TheKindred (Dec 18, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> Convert or die, you trem loving infidels




i quite enjoy that you slay his argument with a literal "hipshot"


----------



## trem licking (Dec 18, 2018)

an electric guitar without a floyd is an incomplete electric guitar (non-locking trems are only halfway there)


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Dec 18, 2018)

trem licking said:


> an electric guitar without a floyd is an incomplete electric guitar (non-locking trems are only halfway there)


----------



## Albake21 (Dec 18, 2018)

Mods, can we get a dislike button, please? Thank you.


----------



## trem licking (Dec 18, 2018)

might as well be acoustic. heh.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Dec 18, 2018)

Albake21 said:


> Mods, can we get a dislike button, please? Thank you.


_ knightbrolaire does not like this_


----------



## Leviathus (Dec 18, 2018)




----------



## Flappydoodle (Dec 18, 2018)

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> Lol somehow my attempt to make a discussion has resulted in snarky remarks and sarcasm thicker than Kim K's ass
> 
> I don't deem it dead.
> 
> ...



Because large companies have many other concerns. ESP or Ibanez have dealers all over the world. They would need to make large enough numbers of a guitar to be worth it, so of course they're going to play very safe. You're really lucky that they make ANY multi-scale 8 strings. It's already niche. Once you start putting crazy finishes on them, the appeal is even less. They will go away because almost nobody is buying them.

And, as others have said, if we're honest, very very few people play things on an 8 that you couldn't play with a 6 or 7. Almost nobody uses all 8 strings in one song. Going 0 00 000 1 00 on the low F# doesn't require an 8. I think people might also be waking up to that fact.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Dec 19, 2018)

can anyone here who works at a music store confirm if they are selling less 8 strings (or 7s) this past year compaired to previous years?


----------



## Acaciastrain360 (Dec 19, 2018)

Just buy a standard squire strat, drop it to D and add a drop pedal and BLACK TONGUEEEEEE
Doom doom doom, and you have a 6 string which is all the rage


----------



## Maximal (Dec 19, 2018)

Am I the only one who gets the feeling that quite a few people were trying to get rid of their 8s in exchange for 6 strings over the last year when looking at any gear exchange?

For me, there hasn't been any album in the last year that made me want to play my eight string more and I always had trouble getting the right attack on the lowest string. I don't know what it is, my 7 is in drop Ab and the lowest string sound just like a detuned guitar, but the 8th string always sound kind of dull distorted, even though it is not tuned that much lower (f#). But I just got my 8 refretted with stainless steel frets and I got more into clean guitar playing over the last year so I'll try out some of the clean tapping stuff. I think it's a lot easier to get good clean tones out of the extended range.


----------



## possumkiller (Dec 19, 2018)

Yeah I think 8 strings now are the new 7 strings from 2002 to 2009ish.


----------



## Acaciastrain360 (Dec 19, 2018)

Maximal said:


> Am I the only one who gets the feeling that quite a few people were trying to get rid of their 8s in exchange for 6 strings over the last year when looking at any gear exchange?
> 
> For me, there hasn't been any album in the last year that made me want to play my eight string more and I always had trouble getting the right attack on the lowest string. I don't know what it is, my 7 is in drop Ab and the lowest string sound just like a detuned guitar, but the 8th string always sound kind of dull distorted, even though it is not tuned that much lower (f#). But I just got my 8 refretted with stainless steel frets and I got more into clean guitar playing over the last year so I'll try out some of the clean tapping stuff. I think it's a lot easier to get good clean tones out of the extended range.
> 
> View attachment 65785


I don’t know how you could own that beauty and not want to play it!!!!!!!


----------



## prlgmnr (Dec 19, 2018)

Can you get in trouble for abusing the "report" function...I'm...er... asking for a ... trem.

I mean a friend.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Dec 19, 2018)

Fear not! Your Messiah has come to end the bloodshed and stop thine war.



To you The Hardtail United, be happy about your easy access to drop tuning without meddling with moving parts

To you The Trem Alliance, be happy about your uh. Floaty thing that makes weird noises and stuffs.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Dec 19, 2018)

I was too lazy to find a free photo


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Dec 19, 2018)

Ya ever be playing a HT and lift your picking hand up to add some trem flavor to a note/chord only to facepalm that there's nothing there, only air?


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Dec 19, 2018)

The906 said:


> Ya ever be playing a HT and lift your picking hand up to add some trem flavor to a note/chord only to facepalm that there's nothing there, only air?



No because I was raised a hardtail boy. I have only had 2 guitars with floyds and sold em all.


----------



## Albake21 (Dec 19, 2018)

The906 said:


> Ya ever be playing a HT and lift your picking hand up to add some trem flavor to a note/chord only to facepalm that there's nothing there, only air?


Constantly...


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Dec 19, 2018)

trems are just a lazy way to do bends and vibrato


----------



## Albake21 (Dec 19, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> trems are just a lazy way to do bends and vibrato


I'm sorry I can't hear you over my ability to bend down notes.


----------



## Sogradde (Dec 19, 2018)

Albake21 said:


> I'm sorry I can't hear you over my ability to bend down notes.


Just start on a bend and release it. Duh!


----------



## trem licking (Dec 19, 2018)

do a nice dime squeal with your hardtail. perhaps you could just bend the neck back?


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Dec 19, 2018)

trem licking said:


> do a nice dime squeal with your hardtail. perhaps you could just bend the neck back?


digitech whammy pedal


----------



## Albake21 (Dec 19, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> digitech whammy pedal








Had to do it.


----------



## trem licking (Dec 19, 2018)

ok ok. for every "con" that comes with a floyd, there is a greater benefit:

1. easily reuse broken strings (strings almost always break at the bridge... unlock nut and pull more string down, relock it in and VIOLA! quick fix)
2. never have to slot the nut to fit a bigger string in. also, no nut wear
3. stays in tune forever
4. can vibrato chords. up/down or both. wild or subtle
5. tricks. flutters. horsies. bird chirps. burps. all kinds of cool shit
6. can easily and reversibly be blocked to be a hardtail. so more versatile there, as well
7. just looks way cooler overall

there's probably more i'm forgetting, but i think this qualifies as being the more right opinion. hehe


----------



## Albake21 (Dec 19, 2018)

Realistically the only reason I enjoy trems is for vibrato on chords.

Okay this joke can die now. This thread is so unrelevant to the original post now lol.


----------



## trem licking (Dec 19, 2018)

joking aside, what is still relevant here is that maybe more people would buy 8 strings if they were less boring... i.e. they had a floyd. ok im done for real now.


----------



## bassisace (Dec 19, 2018)

@M3CHK1LLA: I think that's super dependent on local market. My local music store is mostly (200) 6 strings (Fender, Jackson, Ibanez), ten 7 strings and about two 8 strings. They mostly sell to baby boomers who'd like to start guitar, so yeah, that demographic is clearly more 6 string inclined.


----------



## Sklubby (Dec 19, 2018)

Maximal said:


> Am I the only one who gets the feeling that quite a few people were trying to get rid of their 8s in exchange for 6 strings over the last year when looking at any gear exchange?
> 
> For me, there hasn't been any album in the last year that made me want to play my eight string more and I always had trouble getting the right attack on the lowest string. I don't know what it is, my 7 is in drop Ab and the lowest string sound just like a detuned guitar, but the 8th string always sound kind of dull distorted, even though it is not tuned that much lower (f#). But I just got my 8 refretted with stainless steel frets and I got more into clean guitar playing over the last year so I'll try out some of the clean tapping stuff. I think it's a lot easier to get good clean tones out of the extended range.
> 
> View attachment 65785



Have you heard the new Haken album? After The Burial?


----------



## Sklubby (Dec 19, 2018)

GunpointMetal said:


> Somebody needs to show me these 8 string bands that only chug the low string.


Traitors and Refuge are a good place to start.


----------



## Drew (Dec 19, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> Convert or die, you trem loving infidels


I own a hardtail, you know, a rather nice PRS Singlecut. 

It mostly collects dust until I'm recording, at which point I dust it off, throw on a non-corroded set of strings, and use it to track rhythm parts. 

For everything else, a Tremol-no does the job well enough for me if I need to temporarily disable the trem.


----------



## Xaios (Dec 19, 2018)

prlgmnr said:


> Ah, the Progressive Metal Band Name Generator Chart.


Have a listen to my band, "Venture Capital Funding." We play old school fiduciary-tinged numismatic metal (or "numismetal" as it's refered to on W-street), although our first album was straight-up bonded metal.


----------



## Masoo2 (Dec 19, 2018)

Sklubby said:


> Traitors and Refuge are a good place to start.


excellent bands btw

Hearing Malignant and The Hate Campaign made my music tastes do a complete 180


----------



## Bearitone (Dec 19, 2018)

Drew said:


> Yeah, but that would essentially mean no multiscale. And you're a dirty commie heathen, you Floyd-hating godless scum.


You could do a half fan. Basically the “straight fret” is the bridge.

Someone here did it on their 7 string ibby


----------



## Ziricote (Dec 19, 2018)

Because everyone tuning to G# on their 7's these days with the trends. We need more that low F


----------



## Drew (Dec 19, 2018)

kindsage said:


> You could do a half fan. Basically the “straight fret” is the bridge.
> 
> Someone here did it on their 7 string ibby


I've thought abouyt that, actually, but it _seriously_ limits your fan. Much more than an inch would get awfully problematic at the first fret, you know?


----------



## Bearitone (Dec 19, 2018)

Drew said:


> I've thought abouyt that, actually, but it _seriously_ limits your fan. Much more than an inch would get awfully problematic at the first fret, you know?


That makes sense


----------



## Albake21 (Dec 19, 2018)

Ziricote said:


> Because everyone tuning to G# on their 7's these days with the trends. We need more that low F


I feel like the G# is more than enough. If you really need to you can go Drop G. Plus even more so I can get that F note by using my Trem, which I do from time to time. Definitely takes some practice though.


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Dec 19, 2018)

kindsage said:


> You could do a half fan. Basically the “straight fret” is the bridge.
> 
> Someone here did it on their 7 string ibby



I did it to my RG8 just to get a bit longer length on the low-end (28-29.4"). I'm using an open tuning for the middle 6 strings, so chord shapes are a bit different from standard. I don't find it too limiting, but if had gone for the 27-30" I'd be in trouble.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Dec 19, 2018)

Xaios said:


> Have a listen to my band, "Venture Capital Funding." We play old school fiduciary-tinged numismatic metal (or "numismetal" as it's refered to on W-street), although our first album was straight-up bonded metal.


Great, I need a basement to move into to start practicing Numisdeathcore.
"THE PRIME RATE IS.....
THE RATE AT WHICH...
BANKS LEND TO EACH OTHERRRRRRRRRRRRR......
[0-0--0--0-0-0-0-7-0-8-0-10-0-8-0-7-0-0--0-0-0]
2008 WAS....
A CONFLAGRATION OF.....
MANY MARKET FACTORSSSSSSSSSSSS......."


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## Shoeless_jose (Dec 19, 2018)

Man what a read!!!! lol this one took off.


----------



## Drew (Dec 19, 2018)

The906 said:


> [0-0--0--0-0-0-0-7-0-8-0-10-0-8-0-7-0-0--0-0-0]


Shit, that reads like a Deftones song. I think you're a decade late!


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Dec 19, 2018)

Drew said:


> Shit, that reads like a Deftones song. I think you're a decade late!


BUt this one has cookie monster verse/screaching weasel chorus.


----------



## couverdure (Dec 19, 2018)

I just reminded myself of that video by Ibanez about Dino Cazares using an 8-string because he thought his strings would get floppy if he tuned down his 7-strings, even though a lot of his custom ones have the same scale length (27").


----------



## prlgmnr (Dec 20, 2018)

The906 said:


>


What we need here is thicker strings or an evertune.


----------



## jephjacques (Dec 20, 2018)

couverdure said:


> I just reminded myself of that video by Ibanez about Dino Cazares using an 8-string because he thought his strings would get floppy if he tuned down his 7-strings, even though a lot of his custom ones have the same scale length (27").



no no you see the wider neck means more mass which means more tension for the sjtuhstlsbglduhfalsblubfleuhfl


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Dec 20, 2018)

I think I like 8s so much because I have long fingers and I feel right at home with a wider neck


----------



## cardinal (Dec 20, 2018)

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> I think I like 8s so much because I have long fingers and I feel right at home with a wider neck



I do think each player is going to have an optimal/preference for a certain neck width. 6 string necks feel very strange to me and much too narrow. I like playing 8 strings and most of the time, that's what I'm picking up. But when I do pick up a 7-string, it's like coming home. It just feels so much more comfortable, even if the scale length is the same. It's not a huge deal and I quickly adjust back to the 8-string, but it's definitely a thing for me.


----------



## Rook (Dec 20, 2018)

I think the whole 8 string thing’s chilled out a bit but they definitely aren’t dead.

I find I don’t get odd looks from people when I pull out 7’s or 8’s any more, it’s just a thing people do. 

That said, I just bought a Jazzmaster soooo...


----------



## StevenC (Dec 20, 2018)

Rook said:


> I think the whole 8 string thing’s chilled out a bit but they definitely aren’t dead.
> 
> I find I don’t get odd looks from people when I pull out 7’s or 8’s any more, it’s just a thing people do.
> 
> That said, I just bought a Jazzmaster soooo...


So you're saying Rook II will have Jazzmaster tones?


----------



## Rook (Dec 22, 2018)

StevenC said:


> So you're saying Rook II will have Jazzmaster tones?



Love me some single coils mate.


----------



## StevenC (Dec 22, 2018)

Rook said:


> Love me some single coils mate.


Unfinity playthrough but all the guitars are Jazz masters please.


----------



## buriedoutback (Dec 23, 2018)

The fine fellow I bought my RGA8 from, actually laughed when I plugged it in and played riffs other than 0-1-0-0-0-1-0-0-2 ... he was surprised to see someone buy one for something other than binary metal, and said as much.
My other guitar player has a 6 string tuned to B, so if the riff has him on the E string, I like to do an octave lower on the F# string. Our bass backing tracks were recorded on a 5 string (BEADG) so the bass/6 string play the same thing.
I'll second the notion that I like to use my 8 string as 3 guitars; 6,7 and 8. Just very convenient having a standard tuned 6, standard tuned 7 and 8 all in 1 guitar.
Lastly, I love the idea of a 6 string baritone guitar, and have owned a couple. IME, I just couldn't get along with the 28 inch scale length of the MMM1 (absolutely amazing guitar otherwise imo), and (going back to the point above) I felt that I was losing a lot of utility having a 6 string tuned F#BEADG.
All that being said; I think a 6 string with a drop pedal or the line6 guitar/helix 'any-tuning-any-sound' setup is pretty neat (frog leap band/12 foot ninja).


----------



## PariahMusic (Dec 25, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> the idea of an 8 string xiphos gives me a chub, not gonna lie.


Me too...until I remember it would never be left handed.


----------



## oniduder (Dec 25, 2018)

no they make strings for them, the day i have to buy a six string set and two singles like when i first started playing an 8 is the day they are dead, 

but idk who cares,


----------



## ATRguitar91 (Dec 25, 2018)

oniduder said:


> no they make strings for them, the day i have to buy a six string set and two singles like when i first started playing an 8 is the day they are dead,
> 
> but idk who cares,


I've done this since they first came out, I've never liked the gauge options that come with 8 string packs.


----------



## I play music (Dec 26, 2018)

ATRguitar91 said:


> I've done this since they first came out, I've never liked the gauge options that come with 8 string packs.


I've done so as well but recently I've found some sets with gauges like 9-80 which I think should work for me.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Dec 26, 2018)

ATRguitar91 said:


> I've done this since they first came out, I've never liked the gauge options that come with 8 string packs.


Kalium, LaBella, StringJoy... lots of places to build your own sets. IME, bass strings sound dead at guitar scale lengths compared to jumbo-size guitar strings.


----------



## GatherTheArsenal (Dec 26, 2018)

I don't think they're dead at all, I mean you can easily buy a range of them from a number of retailers whether independent or large (i.e. Tom Lee, Long & McQuade, etc.). And they're still prevalent in modern metal genres which still has a following so I dunno if they're as much a fad as people thought they'd end up being.

I still pick mine up and write on it a few times a week so personally I think they're very much alive. However, I am truly tired of coming across certain bands playing 8-strings where 2 guitarists and 1 bass player combined can't manage to (or don't want to) play any melodies. Just the standard approach of picking or palm-muting the low strings and playing a quick minor-scale lead ontop to sound all doom-ish before a palm-muted breakdown… repeat for 8-10 tracks and let's go tour!


----------



## Vyn (Dec 26, 2018)

I'd argue that they are alive more than ever. Can find an 8 or even two on the shelf at most guitar stores now. Go back even 5 years ago and unless it was a massive, massive store you were shit out of luck.


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 27, 2018)

I like 8s for the reason of thumb placement, like others have said. It forces me to keep my thumb in the middle of the back of the neck, which actually makes me play better, and is more comfortable. I wouldn't say it tesselates the thumb, but it steel feels good.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Dec 27, 2018)

GatherTheArsenal said:


> However, I am truly tired of coming across certain bands playing 8-strings where 2 guitarists and 1 bass player combined can't manage to (or don't want to) play any melodies. Just the standard approach of picking or palm-muting the low strings and playing a quick minor-scale lead ontop to sound all doom-ish before a palm-muted breakdown… repeat for 8-10 tracks and let's go tour!


Not everything needs to have a big brain behind it. Playing music that sounds like a mountain falling down is hella fun live.


----------



## Andromalia (Dec 27, 2018)

GunpointMetal said:


> If you only do a few body styles, a few scale lengths, and a few string counts....are you really a custom guitar maker?


Yes. That's all you get because you're not paying 6K.


----------



## GatherTheArsenal (Dec 27, 2018)

GunpointMetal said:


> Not everything needs to have a big brain behind it. Playing music that sounds like a mountain falling down is hella fun live.



Agreed whole-heartedly, though it doesn't take complex thought to add a melody in a song in order to condition the listener a bit. My point is more so to say that I appreciate a balance in dynamic, doesn't need to be the whole album either or an over the top feely feels melody for that matter. Build me up a bit then bring down those mountains around me, it stands out more when it's done that way and becomes memorable. Makes me want to listen to it more or at the least abuse the rewind button to hear that part again.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Dec 27, 2018)

GatherTheArsenal said:


> Agreed whole-heartedly, though it doesn't take complex thought to add a melody in a song in order to condition the listener a bit. My point is more so to say that I appreciate a balance in dynamic, doesn't need to be the whole album either or an over the top feely feels melody for that matter. Build me up a bit then bring down those mountains around me, it stands out more when it's done that way and becomes memorable. Makes me want to listen to it more or at the least abuse the rewind button to hear that part again.


Some music is a sledgehammer and that's its only goal. I agree its not dynamic, or interesting to listen to for everyone, but some people wanna get trapped under that avalanche and not catch a breath for 45 minutes. No need to condition the listener for a bludgeoning, lol. But I get it, and I appreciate music with ebb and flow as well. Beating the fuck out of your low strings sure is a fun way to spend 30 minutes on stage, though.


----------



## GatherTheArsenal (Dec 27, 2018)

GunpointMetal said:


> Some music is a sledgehammer and that's its only goal. I agree its not dynamic, or interesting to listen to for everyone, but some people wanna get trapped under that avalanche and not catch a breath for 45 minutes. No need to condition the listener for a bludgeoning, lol. But I get it, and I appreciate music with ebb and flow as well. Beating the fuck out of your low strings sure is a fun way to spend 30 minutes on stage, though.



This is true, it's in own way it is a trip in and of it's own. Definitely have to look harder for dynamics since they may be more subtle in that case. I can't speak for playing that kinda music live but hey as long as both ends of the stage are into it, then that's really all you want in the end.


----------



## cardinal (Dec 27, 2018)

Ibanez showing an RG5328 for 2019, at least in Europe. SS frets and ash body! 

8-strings get to live another year!


----------



## eightsixboy (Dec 27, 2018)

cardinal said:


> Ibanez showing an RG5328 for 2019, at least in Europe. SS frets and ash body!
> 
> 8-strings get to live another year!



Where did you see this?


----------



## cardinal (Dec 27, 2018)

eightsixboy said:


> Where did you see this?



Ibanez RG5328-LDK:

View attachment 65898


https://www.guitarguitar.co.uk/product/181218336244008--ibanez-rg5328-ldk-2019


----------



## Kyle Jordan (Dec 28, 2018)

^I hate that finish, but it's a fretboard dye job away from being a near dream Ibanez for me.


----------



## I play music (Dec 28, 2018)

Kyle Jordan said:


> ^I hate that finish, but it's a fretboard dye job away from being a near dream Ibanez for me.


With black hardware, reversed headstock and without the without the white binding it would certainly look meaner


----------



## cardinal (Dec 28, 2018)

Kyle Jordan said:


> ^I hate that finish, but it's a fretboard dye job away from being a near dream Ibanez for me.



Not my dream guitar, but awesome nonetheless. Not sure if I’ll end up with one (no trem), but I’m excited for it.


----------



## Rook (Dec 28, 2018)

I used to love that sandblasted Ash look, bought a Warwick and Mayones with it, then went completely off it. Really not keen now.

Those bridges have sharp af corners too.


----------

